# $800+ per month for a Honda Civic?



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

All this talk about the crazy Uber leases made me look into the current offering.

Please tell me no one seriously considers these things.

$800+ per month for a Honda Civic?


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

My last car I drove was a 2009 Taurus I paid $3000 for. I bought it with 110k and got compliments on the car all the time. 30k later I sold the car for $3500. My only true cost was registration, rear brakes, one wheel hub and an ignition coil. About $300 in total (I do my own work). 6 months of free use and I walked away making $200.

5-8 year old tauruses and impalas are your best bets They are cheap to buy, cheap to maintain and there are plenty for sale that you can get a really good deal.

When I bought the Taurus I also had an impala that was my second choice. One owner 68k for $4500. Why would anybody get an uber lease or use a new car for this is beyond me!!!


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

The past few months have really taken a toll on my 2011 Taurus Limited including three tires and two wheels (potholes). Not to mention the addition of 200-300 miles per day in depreciation. I decided to give the UBER/Enterprise rental a try and now have a decent Dodge Dart with zero cost maintenance, unlimited miles and full rideshare insurance included. Since I'm no longer worried about destroying my own car, I'm running the damn wheels off this thing and finally making some decent $$$. This is my first full week with the rental so I'll update when I see what I actually made versus the cost of the rental. Which is also tax deductible because it's used entirely for business.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Where are you located? I have 3 cars all are registered and approved for uber. I thought about leasing them out to people


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> All this talk about the crazy Uber leases made me look into the current offering.
> 
> Please tell me no one seriously considers these things.
> 
> ...


Ummmm,....my lease doesn't look like that and i don't pay 800 a month with a civic.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

People with terrible credit and no money .
People go to those Buy Here Pay Here places and buy crap cars for twice what they're worth with a 21% interest rate and weekly payments everyday . That's even worse then these rental lease rideshare programs .

If you're broke and have bad credit everything is expensive
If you have good credit and a little bit of money everything is cheap

Think about it if you have money you can go to a grocery store that has a gas rewards program and buy gift cards for things you're gonna buy in the future and get 4x points buy $250 in gift cards a week and save $60 bucks a month in gas oh and you put them on your 2% cash rewards card and now just earned another $20 so you've now saved $80 that pays for you cell phone bill .
Have money to buy things in bulk ? Buy your toilet paper, paper towels and other house hold items at Costco and you've now saved your self another $50 for the month.
You've got awful credit and only $1000 in to put as a down payment on a $10k car so your car payment is $285 a month , instead of the $200 a month for someone with good credit . Now you need insurance with good credit you're paying $75 a month for you insurance with bad credit guess what $125

So just there because you have bad credit and no money you're wasting $265 a month

Now you have really bad credit and no money to put down and you're forced into a rental program at $200 a week , think you're going to fix your problem or make it worse in this scenario ???

The system is designed to keep you down if you screw up , you can destroy your credit in one month but it will take you 3 years to fix that one month . What about bounced check fees , people with money dont get those . You have no money so a check bounces do you think that $30 charge is going to help your situation ??


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

PeacefulJ... said:


> Ummmm,....my lease doesn't look like that and i don't pay 800 a month with a civic.


Ok, but, you saw the image, right? I didn't say EVERYONE'S lease was like that. I'm just saying that was what they were offering in that ad.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> People with terrible credit and no money .
> People go to those Buy Here Pay Here places and buy crap cars for twice what they're worth with a 21% interest rate and weekly payments everyday . That's even worse then these rental lease rideshare programs .
> 
> If you're broke and have bad credit everything is expensive
> ...


Most of


Driving and Driven said:


> Ok, but, you saw the image, right? I didn't say EVERYONE'S lease was like that. I'm just saying that was what they were offering in that ad.


Fair enough.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> People with terrible credit and no money .
> People go to those Buy Here Pay Here places and buy crap cars for twice what they're worth with a 21% interest rate and weekly payments everyday . That's even worse then these rental lease rideshare programs .
> 
> If you're broke and have bad credit everything is expensive
> ...


I rarely like posts but I had to on this 1, spot on and a reason to keep your credit high. I have the credit to buy near anything I want, having the mind to tell myself no is the first step, paying bills is the 2nd step, after that it is simple. I don't spend more than I can afford no matter how much or little that is. If I want something I save up until I have the money and then buy it on credit and pay it off right away just for points, either on my capital 1 or my amazon visa, then when I buy diapers I use my amazon points and save $ or I save my capital 1 points and get hotel gift cards for when I go on vacation and save $$$ there.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

t5contra said:


> Where are you located? I have 3 cars all are registered and approved for uber. I thought about leasing them out to people


UBER also provides full rideshare insurance, unlimited mileage, and free maintenance on the rentals. So if you can do same, throw an add on Craigslist or even this site and start making money off them. Those wheels gotta turn to earn!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Unlimited miles & ability to turn it in whenever {after 2 months}. 

I.E. broke & bad credit. Get the lease, grind it out full time 60hrs/wk, 1500 miles a week & save ur money.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Its not THAT bad versus ownership, but ONLY if you fulltime that thing and drive it into the ground... Then it's pretty much an extra $100/week for NEVER having to worry about issues or caring wth is going on with your car


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

limepro said:


> when I buy diapers I use my amazon points and save $


Well, there's the problem right there. It costs $100,000 to see a child through to adulthood. All of my children have been informed they will be receiving a final bill when they turn 18.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Well, there's the problem right there. It costs $100,000 to see a child through to adulthood. All of my children have been informed they will be receiving a final bill when they turn 18.


I have a 2 and 4 year old lol. And they are opposite sex so hand me downs aren't as feesible.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Well, there's the problem right there. It costs $100,000 to see a child through to adulthood. All of my children have been informed they will be receiving a final bill when they turn 18.


Good luck collecting on that.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

t5contra said:


> Why would anybody get an uber lease or use a new car for this is beyond me!!!


not everyone can think. what do they say "common sense is uncommon"


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

t5contra said:


> Where are you located? I have 3 cars all are registered and approved for uber. I thought about leasing them out to people


Where are YOU located? I'd rent one of your cars TODAY!


----------

